# 'K' Frame question



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I assume it is a K because the SN starts with a K.

Were the model number is, it says 15-2.

Is that because they can be made in .357 or .38 and this one is .38 so it is the 'version 2'?

This is the only S&W I have and I don't know much about them.

I gave $350 for it about 10 years ago. I bought it out of a friend of mine's estate when he passed. I don't care what it is worth, though I think it is probably worth more than I gave for it by a small amount. It is a tack driver and in perfect condition.

The grip on it looks more like a modern day model 10 does. It is nice for my hands but my husband doesn't like it. He says it is too small for him.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

S&W model numbers are usually assigned by frame and caliber (and for the more modern models, options like the number of chambers in the cylinder and type of metal used to build them), so the Model 15 is only made as a 6-shot .38 Special caliber on the K-frame. Other revolvers have been made on the same size frame, in other calibers, but they would be assigned a completely different model number. For instance, the .357 Magnum version of a blue-steel S&W K-frame revolver is the Model 19; it has a similar appearance to the Model 15, but a larger/thicker barrel that also covers the extractor rod. There can be different barrel lengths in each S&W revolver model, so the model number usually isn't related to the barrel length (I think there are some exceptions to this "rule"). The Model 15 has been made with 2" and 4" barrels, for instance.

The "dash" number (in your case, "-2"), signifies the most recent engineering changes that have been applied to this model. According to my "History of Smith and Wesson" book (an older version; wish I had the newest one), the dash-numbers for the early K-frame Masterpiece models (the model 15 is also known as the .38 Special Combat Masterpiece) are as follows:

-1 , change made in 1959, changed the extractor rod threading from a right-hand thread to a left-hand thread.
-2 , change made in 1961, changed the cylinder stop, eliminating the screw from the bottom-front of the frame (in front of the trigger guard).
-3 , change made in 1967, relocation of the rear sight leaf screw.
(etc.)

This means your revolver was probably made between 1961 and 1967, else it would have a different (or no) dash number.

My experience with the 4-inch barreled M15 revolver has been very positive. For many years, it was the standard issue sidearm for a lot of police departments, and also the US Air Force, where I first came into contact with one. Thanks to some high-quality military training and a generous ammo allowance for marksmanship instructors, I got to be a fairly decent shot with the S&W M15 (and other similar-size S&W revolvers). When I retired, I bought a used M15, mainly for nostalgic purposes. I still enjoy shooting it, and as long as my aging eyes can keep the sights well-aligned, it will continue to put the bullet holes into stupidly tiny little groups on target, with almost any decent ammunition.

Getting larger grips for a K-frame S&W is no problem at all, so if the cramped feel of the grip is the only thing keeping your husband from shooting it, don't let that stop him. You could probably find a set of used large-size Pachmayr rubber grips for about $10-$20, and these will give a large-handed person plenty of grip to grab. The are ugly, but functional, and you can always put the nicer-looking wood grips back on when shooting is over.

What you paid 10 years ago was probably very close to the top market value for a excellent-condition M15; nowadays, they are higher, but a lot of that increase depends on the exact market region and condition of the handgun. I wouldn't be surprised to see a minty-looking M15 go for $500, or even more in certain markets.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> S&W model numbers are usually assigned by frame and caliber (and for the more modern models, options like the number of chambers in the cylinder and type of metal used to build them), so the Model 15 is only made as a 6-shot .38 Special caliber on the K-frame. Other revolvers have been made on the same size frame, in other calibers, but they would be assigned a completely different model number. For instance, the .357 Magnum version of a blue-steel S&W K-frame revolver is the Model 19; it has a similar appearance to the Model 15, but a larger/thicker barrel that also covers the extractor rod. There can be different barrel lengths in each S&W revolver model, so the model number usually isn't related to the barrel length (I think there are some exceptions to this "rule"). The Model 15 has been made with 2" and 4" barrels, for instance.
> 
> The "dash" number (in your case, "-2"), signifies the most recent engineering changes that have been applied to this model. According to my "History of Smith and Wesson" book (an older version; wish I had the newest one), the dash-numbers for the early K-frame Masterpiece models (the model 15 is also known as the .38 Special Combat Masterpiece) are as follows:
> 
> ...


Thank you soooo much for this information! You are awesome! I am so glad to have learned so much about my little pistol. It has a lot of meaning to me and I will never part with it. Every time I shoot it, I think of my old buddy we lost a few years back. I always called him my Grandpa but he wasn't...but I loved him like he was.

Thank you again for the background on my pistol. It is in excellent condition. Not a mark on it. The grips are perfect too. I have shot it some but probably not more than about 200 rounds over the years. It lives safely loaded, to keep me safe though.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*It's also called the Combat Masterpiece,,,*

Smith & Wesson, Model 15, Combat Masterpiece.

Like the gentleman said in an earlier post,,,
It was the standard service sidearm for the USAF for many years.

Many revolver afficianados claim it is the finest .38 Special revolver ever made,,,
In my not-so-humble opinion, I believe they are correct in that assessment.

For me it was the first handgun I ever received serious training with,,,
When I got back into handgun shooting about 7 years ago,,,
It was the first pistol I searched for and purchased.

The exact same revolver in Stainless Steel is called the Model 67 Combat Masterpiece.

The exact same revolver in blue steel, but chambered in .22 LR, is the Model 18 Combat Masterpiece.

So if the grips don't suit your husband,,,
A set of Pachmayer "Presentation" grips will fill his hand better.

Or, keep the standard grips and tell him to buy his own danged revolver. :smt083

Aarond

.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

aarondhgraham said:


> Smith & Wesson, Model 15, Combat Masterpiece.
> ...
> 
> So if the grips don't suit your husband,,,
> ...


LOL at your last line!!!

He doesn't mind that it is _mine, he has his own toys.  He has his eye on a Colt .357._


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree! Keep it for yourself and let him get his own.
I too have a Model 15-2, I bought it used in 2007 for $300. It has a fair amount of holster wear on the bluing, but I think that just gives it character.
I'm old school, I want to put a set of stag grips on it. Like Elmer Keith used to do to his six guns. But, alas, being a po' boy it will have to be plastic fake stag.


----------

